# interesting concept question



## hma123 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have been reading this boxing bio on a fighter and a very interesting page came up about a conceptual tool he used when fighting........ Staying eye level with opponents and no matter where their eyes go he'd follow them? he explains it like an ocean waves he follows them side to side up/down etc........ (also considering your opponent is shorter or same height)
Heres the actual page:


"the key is always being lined up with your opponents eyes,like you're trying to stay on level with a wave in the ocean. Up and down side to side stay level with his eyes."


He goes on to then explain how it forces you to punch straight, and naturally will protect your face more with your shoulders.
Now ive been to both boxing and kickboxing gyms over years and NEVER heard of this, but seems VERY interesting. 
Im asking if anyone else has heard of this and if you havent what do you think of it? Thoughts?


----------



## Danny T (Jun 6, 2013)

Eyes lie.
We practice looking one place and attacking elsewhere.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2013)

A sport tactic at best. Let him react to what you do, on the street.
Sean


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 6, 2013)

That wouldnt last two seconds against adrenalin.


----------

